# Sat. Am 7/28 (Late Report)



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hit Big Lagoon again Saturday morning, was on the water at 5:45am and went to work on some grass flats with the spook jr. About 14 casts into it just "walkin the dog", get it back to the yak and ready to pull outta the water for another cast and, Sploosh!!, so close to the yak i couldnt even see the splash, lol. Luckily my drag was set, cuz he was runnin! After a couple of strong runs, i slowly tightened the drag down to add a lil pressure, he pulled me around a little bit, and 24 1/2 in red in the yak. Was excited, and ready to make it happen again to produce my first redfish limit since it was changed to two. Continued to throw the topwater in hopes of another slot, but for the next 2 1/2 hrs only picked up two rat reds, an 8 in speck and two pinfish, lol, yup on the spook jr. I just happened to have a rod rigged with a popping cork and about two feet of flouro with a live bait hook:yes:. I quickly attempted to hook the 1st pinfish through the tail and pull him behind me, but he didnt like the feel of that hook, and shook, stabbed me and found his way back in the water. Luckly for me, the second pinfish came about two casts later, and I decided to hook him up top just forward of the dorsal fin, and behind the yak he went. About 1030am i decided my luck had run out, and began to pack it up. I put my topwater rod in its holder, and started to reel in the "pinfish" rod. It seemed to be caught up in some grass, so i gave it a long slow pull to attempt to free it, but the sound of my baitclicker began to sing, I increased the drag a little, and slowly pulled back again to sink that single live bait hook. The fish responded with a couple more bulldogish runs, and pulled me around a few mins as well. I got him slightly tired, and he appeared on the right of the yak, grabbed the net and boated a thick 25 1/2 in red to complete my first kayak redfish limit! Great morning on the water with a 5-8 knt west wind. Thanks for reading fellas, tight lines!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

love that zara spook!!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Good looking reds!!! Nice job!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice limit ya got there.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice reds:thumbup:


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats!!! My first slot red from my yak went back in the water right after I measured it...not by my choice.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did you put in at to be on the water that early?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, it was a good time on the water. I put in at lake Fredrick beach area, by the lighthouse on Nas P'Cola.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

Good stuff


----------

